# How to thread



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Not that anyone wants to give away any secrets:lol: 

But theres a thread on another forum thats pretty interesting, on mounting birds. Just incase anyone is interested.

http://bbs.shootingsportsman.com/viewtopic.php?t=28640&sid=3fc85ade30aa340e34b80aaa889

Wally


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

That's a good thread.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Years of wondering, "how do they do that?" have just been answered.

Thanks a million for that post.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

That's not the only way.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Ebowhunter said:


> That's not the only way.


What is the other way then, for us newbies???

Thanks
-LD


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I skin mine vent to 2/3 of the breast. they can be skinned down the back or under a wing.

I dry mine prior to mounting in a tumbler and use the hair drier to fluff.

I've started using caulk to help set, fill, and hold various feather groups.

I inject my legs to reduce shrinkage.

I may use cards, tape, or pins to hold various items in place.

The feet and beak will need some paint.

I'll review those instructions a few times in order to gleen information that I could use to improve my process.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm sure that everyone has "their own way" to do some of the steps but here are some of mine> 

I use bondo instead of clay in the skull, and don't push the wire through the skull. . . .leaves a bump if you're not careful. 

If I do a flying mount, I cut a small hole under the wing and run a 3/4" wood bore bit into the form. Fill with bondo and stick a heavy wire in there that will be attatched to a piece of wood. 

I like to score the feathers at their insertion at the skin with a knife or a de-fatting wheel. . . i.e. the patch of shoulder feathers. It aids in moving them once the skin is on. Plus they won't dry as tight. 

I also dry to about 90% with a hairdryer prior to fitting the form. 

I pack borax into the wing sockets, cause you'll never get all that meat out. If you don't, in a year or two you'll notice some oil seeping onto the wing feathers. 

I've tried using masking tape with bone/wire connections. It never sticks. Go with electrical tape. 

Just a few of my tips, hope they help. 

BFTrout


----------

